# Win8CP



## MSDirector (Jul 3, 2010)

I installed Win8CP on a spare laptop which previously had VistaSP!. All I can say to anyone is don't expect any "generational change" as some of the reviewers have written. Yes, MS has done a good job in making it like a tablet or phone OS but is that really necessary? Is the PC Community clamoring for touch screens with big icons that are easy to "touch", I for one am not. As a matter of fact, I use many KB shortcuts to avoid using a mouse or trackball because it is faster when your hands stay in one place. 

I know this DL is a "Consumer Preview" but I see the future as one in which "touch" (aka "dumb") computing takes over from KB (and mouse) input. In particular, the default GUI screen (Metro) has to be switched off or maybe even suspended in order to have a conventional Desktop screen for Old Time "Classic" Windows users. As an example; turning off the PC used to involve going to "start - shutdown - and selecting standby/hibernate, shutdown, or restart; 3 or 4 "actions" or for real speed demons with the KB: Alt/F4 and then standby/hibernate - shut down - restart; 2 "actions". Now in "fantastic" Win8, one has to "swipe" the mouse to the lower right, and 5 "charms" appear. Mouse to "settings", then to "power", then to "shutdown or restart - nothing else: 5 or even 6 actions. And this is progress. I realize that this is a "beta" or "CP" version and many changes will take place, but I reallly don't see "Metro" going anywhere given the penchant for similarity to phones and tablets. How about an OS that boots up (and shuts down) in 30 sec. or less - that's progress, not this mess.


----------



## tkwincru (Feb 8, 2011)

Good valid points. It does have a clunky feel. I must admit that the touch screen support is nice. It works well on a tablet and having everything at the finger tips was nice. It is a good start, but they have a lot to make me even have the thought of this taking over my Windows 7 PC. It reminds me a lot of Windows XP Media Center edition. That much more eye candy to make my PC slow enough.


----------



## ralfy (Aug 2, 2010)

May vary given hardware, and I'm not sure about the shutdown time.


----------



## worknfool (Sep 27, 2008)

Was kind'a toying with the idea of upgrading to 8 on my newest system. Read this and now...maybe not so much. http://www.federaljack.com/?p=173519


----------

